
Octopress 3.0 is coming – Octopress - flippyhead
http://octopress.org/2015/01/15/octopress-3.0-is-coming/
======
bradleyland
This is from January. Octopress 3.0 is on the street:

[https://github.com/octopress/octopress](https://github.com/octopress/octopress)

Be sure to have a look at the issues page. Nothing major, but there is some
good info in there for those migrating from 2.x.

